# Electrical??



## kevvvvm (Apr 6, 2020)

Brake and battery light flicker on while driving recently changed the alternator all connections seem to be tight and in place anyone know what can be the cause to this issue? wiring maybe?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did the light flickering start after changing the alternator? If so, then the new alternator may be defective. A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts, but this is a general spec, and the factory service manual should be referenced for the correct charging system voltage specifications for a particular vehicle. A battery should have a static charge of 12.2-12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. If a vehicle is not charging properly and the battery is good, the first thing to do is to turn the ignition switch to the "ON" position without starting the engine and make sure the charging system warning light is operating. If the bulb is burnt out, the charging system will not charge. If the bulb is OK but still does not illuminate, the circuit must be tested. If the warning lamp does illuminate, then the next thing to check is to make sure the circuit between the battery positive post, or fusible link, to the connection in back of the alternator is good. On Nissans, this will be a thick (approx. 10 gauge) white wire to the "BAT" post on the back of the alternator. It's not uncommon for this wire to get corroded and burn up, creating resistance in the circuit. So, before assuming an alternator is bad, make sure this circuit is good and battery voltage is getting to the alternator. It's also important to make sure the alternator belt is tight and not slipping and the battery connections are clean, no oxidation and tight.
When replacing electrical components such as alternators, starters and distributors, fuel injectors and sensors, always replace with new or reman'd Nissan OEM components; aftermarket components generally don't last long, don't work right and many times are DOA.

The brake light can flicker if the brake master cylinder reservoir is very low on fluid.

Make sure the battery cable connectors are in good shape. Also inspect the battery negative (-) cable connection at the engine block to insure that it's clean, no oxidation and tight.


----------



## christinahertz (7 mo ago)

kevvvvm said:


> Brake and battery light flicker on while driving recently changed the alternator all connections seem to be tight and in place anyone know what can be the cause to this issue? wiring maybe?


wiring


----------



## christinahertz (7 mo ago)

kevvvvm said:


> Brake and battery light flicker on while driving recently changed the alternator all connections seem to be tight and in place anyone know what can be the cause to this issue? wiring maybe?


i think so


----------

